# Well dammit, read it, tell me if you can relate



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

So, as I'm seeing I'm not the only one on here to completely meltdown from just a single practically harmless joint. 
I just went out with my friends and we rolled up a cross joint,hot boxed, and I was as baked as Ive ever been in my life, then I tried to walk, and something snapped in my head and I felt as if I was in an alternate reality. This of course triggered panic and honestly I thought this was it. Everything seemed as if it was in slow motion. I could only see snapshots of what was happening as if I were watching a slide show of my vision and at one point I got the same sensation you get when asleep and having a horrible dream and you are sure you will wake up any second. I kept trying to snap back to reality by way of intense focus and thinking but I just couldn't do anything about. I know the weed wasn't laced because my three friends are fine to this day although one of them complained of feeling out of body while high, I remember that for some reason. This drug on and on, my friends and I decided to leave the parking lot we were hot boxing i and drive around. This of course intensified the terrifying experience I was having. So we drove around town for what seemed like hours and hours to me. All of them tell me I was just sitting in the back seat staring at my hand and proceeded to tell them I was freaking out and asking them what that weed was laced with, but what I remember Is becoming one big blur. So I finally get home, the weirdest thing happened , I looked at the clock and the whole experience had been about forty five minutes long after this I went through weird shit liking waking up and trying to convince my self it had just been a bad dream. But anyway, this is areal mind fuck. The existential thoughts are for the lack of a better word, mind blowing, but I know I'm not crazy, because no matter how bad it gets, i still wake up every day. I haven't a clue how to deal with this yet and it's been two months or so, and i have dp episodes still that scare the living shot out of me. 
One last thing though, I was under a tremendous amount of stress before I lit up that night, could this have had sumthing to do with it?
Any input would be appriciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

preaching to the choir brother, if you've seen numb thats basically my story in a nutshell, pretty much same as urs, cept i took the whole joint to myself, prob the reason i had an issue...


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

omg, I almost couldn't read past the first couple of sentences.
I know how you feel, when I smoked, it was as though my brain turned off for a split second, but kept the image of what I was looking at before in my mind. Did you have _horrible_ cotton mouth? 
In my opinion, I think that the weed just unlocked my depersonalization/deprealization.
This high happened to me twice.
The first time, I guess it was just a warning, telling me not to do it again. But of course, I ignored it and smoked again.


----------



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't really know about cotton mouth, but at one point I was so convinced I was asleep, I started trying to do things to wake myself up. Very scary experience. Did you have the slow motion sensation going on around you?


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

I definetly did.
Horrible feeling.

I don't know how to explain this, but, did it feel like your brain would jump around in your head? This happened to me and I was almost throwing my self in to snow banks because of it :/


----------



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

I guess you could say that. ya. What about the "about to wake up" Sensation.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

I honestly can't remember a lot of the high because of my anxiety attacks, but I probably did. :/

But I think we can some how get through this , I guess we just have to keep trying and stop dwelling on the past.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Jgard10 said:


> preaching to the choir brother, if you've seen numb thats basically my story in a nutshell, pretty much same as urs, cept i took the whole joint to myself, prob the reason i had an issue...


 Oh, I didn't see your post until now :/
Yea, my story is exactly like 'Numb'. I also took the whole joint to myself the first time. Although, the second time, when it stuck on me, I hardly smoked anything. :|

So I guess it's not completely like Numb, aha o.o.


----------



## lfbenz (May 23, 2009)

This happened to me on mushrooms and 10 bong hits. I was trippin and everything was fine. We decided to go a store to get something to drink. What seemed like 2 hours was only 5 minutes. It kinda freaked me out, i was still ok. Then I was on the 3rd floor Looking at a basketball court. It was moving...everywhere, the whole world was moving, i was still on the freaked out side but still had control and was fine. Then as i sat down in my apartment my friend said to me "dude, you dont look so good" SNAP! i freakin flipped and that shit turned on in me immediately. The next hour was straight trippin bu. I eventually yelled at my friend and told him to leave lol, i sat in my bed and killed the anxiety/trip. Fortunately, my depersonalization did not come from this experience, i continued to smoke marijuana and a year later i couldnt remember what depersonalization felt like. Ah good times. I laugh about it now. But I smoked a whole blunt after not smoking for a month, it was laced, and now im in it again.


----------

